# useles Billy don't know what to do with #1 since he gots his eye on #2 #241



## karen936 (Dec 31, 2014)

Here ya go.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

Goot one, krun. Real goot one.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

The title, not the movie.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 31, 2014)

Let the goot times roll.............................................


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

Me and Leah is going over to a buddy's house tonight for a little while.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 31, 2014)

who is leah


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

That was supposed to be a text. Sorry.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 31, 2014)

I need to go get a light fixture.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 31, 2014)

Now I'm confused.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

Lying text on the wrong place. My bad.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 31, 2014)

TP my brain hurts.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

Answering #1.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 31, 2014)

Awwwwwww ok. Continue on young man


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

I felt is was better than saying gonna be messaging your buddy.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 31, 2014)

bbl


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

Flop


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

Krun just thinks her brain hurts. She should have to live in my head for a day.


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

What's everyone doing tonight.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

Nothing.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

#1 just said she was in Louisiana. Coast is clear.


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

Go fer it T


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

Throat punch flop


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

Wait for it....


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

......


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

Hiya


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 31, 2014)

WHo is #241 TP moves fast


----------



## karen936 (Dec 31, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Krun just thinks her brain hurts. She should have to live in my head for a day.



That would be a very scary place.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 31, 2014)

I just scoleded a kid for sloppy folding


----------



## karen936 (Dec 31, 2014)

It's really 3 and 4 I think Fuzzy I lost track
you know how TP is.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 31, 2014)

I will not have sloppy boxes


----------



## karen936 (Dec 31, 2014)

Going shopping for jalapeno's and a light fixture


----------



## karen936 (Dec 31, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I will not have sloppy boxes



Good for you Fuzzy


----------



## karen936 (Dec 31, 2014)

Grow up be a man fold them boxes right.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 31, 2014)

Kayran I would hire you in a min.


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

My lab has sleep apnea. Lol


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

She is making all kinds of racket.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 31, 2014)

LoL


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 31, 2014)

boom clap


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 31, 2014)

i started the deer season with 4 boolits


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 31, 2014)

i still got 4 boolits


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 31, 2014)

aint got no deer


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 31, 2014)

i killed a lot of reebs though


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 31, 2014)

cant have the luck i had last year


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 31, 2014)

i think im gona plant a doof plot for em this summer


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 31, 2014)

and build two box stands


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 31, 2014)

maybe ill build them a shed...put bait in it...201 yards from stand.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 31, 2014)

i hear the reeds like corn


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 31, 2014)

maybe ill just put the corn behind a privet thicket


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 31, 2014)

that seems easier


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 31, 2014)

Flapper


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

I plant corn every week at my club nitram.


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

It never grows


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

But the deer like it.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

Hay!


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 31, 2014)

Good thread title.....I'm a little late in seeing it.  Busy day at work


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 31, 2014)

Funny situation ur in T.  Can't end well, but might be fun until it does.


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 31, 2014)

Bam!


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2014)

I like funny situations........awkward situations,..not so much


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 31, 2014)

I am awkward


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 31, 2014)

MAC2, rydert, JB0704, Migmack


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2014)

T.P's could be funny and awkward at the same time...........


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2014)

hey MAC...how you doin?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey Mac


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 31, 2014)

Doing fair, Mr dert. How's you?


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 31, 2014)

Sup Migmack?


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2014)

seem alright to me Mig.........


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2014)

today is my Friday.......but I'm on call Friday..does that make sense?


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 31, 2014)

rydert said:


> today is my Friday.......but I'm on call Friday..does that make sense?



So............ you're on call today? Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 31, 2014)

A telemarketer on call that's strange?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey the CFO is here


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

Have y'all seen


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

Nitram?


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 31, 2014)

Im just not in a flopping mood.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

All chrima decorations are boxed up and ready for the attic.. I don't feel like puttin em upair. Wish Billy would come by. It'd be worth a sixer of hot PBRs


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 31, 2014)

I have to load them out for my mom this weekend I hate doing  it. But my parents cant do it anymore.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Fuzz= good son


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy Birthday KyDawg........Hope you have a good one


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

Herro


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

rydert said:


> Happy Birthday KyDawg........Hope you have a good one



I go through Birthdays like matt goes through creepy mini vans.


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

Pew pew pew


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Pew pew pew


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm gonna shoot a hawg with it


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Rit in the eyeballs


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

That Lil' gun mite as well be a pistol. Lol


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

Herro+?


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 31, 2014)

Awkward can be funny too


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 31, 2014)

IT all depends on a person's ability to see the humor in things.....


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

I find lots of stuff funny.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

Even things that ain't meant to be funny are funny to me sometimes.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Me n Billy gonna blow some stuff up tanight.. I like fireworks


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Years Eve!


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Me n Billy gonna blow some stuff up tanight.. I like fireworks



You got some real fireworks or you just got them sissy fireworks?


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

I don't think this one is gonna get locked down before 2015.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

flip!


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

flop!


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 31, 2014)

My boy always blows up the little green army men, he tapes 'em to bottle rockets and such.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year's Eve, Chief.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

I like fire.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> You got some real fireworks or you just got them sissy fireworks?



Went in on these.. I call em peanuts


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

I like to play with fire.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Not at this rate.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Went in on these.. I call em peanuts



Now that looks like a fun time.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy July 4th.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> I like to play with fire.



If you play with fire enough, you learn how to not get burned.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Now that looks like a fun time.



Agreed


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 31, 2014)

Once bought some watermelons and cantalopes, and let my boy blow them up with the mortar shell things.......watching a watermelon vanish is funny.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

I like roman rockets.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Wish I had a watermelon.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

I would take a cantaloupe.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Them sparklers will put an eye out.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

Cordele is the self proclaimed watermelon capital of the world.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

I don't like watermelon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Happy New Year's Eve, Chief.



Same to ya JB, time to prime!


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

Herro+?


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

The first time tht dude in the picture bought some.. He thought the tube canisters were the big ones and was goin to save them for later... He took a mortar out..lit it and threw it on my driveway. Luckily it went across the street but it blew up under my neighbors truck catchin his flower bed on far.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

You need to wear all that safety equipment when you set them off.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm just gonna pop of some 22's and ought sixes.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Chief, how did you leave Washington DC?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

As oops cheered him on.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I'm just gonna pop of some 22's and ought sixes.



You need to very careful where you fire them off too.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Fireworks flop.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 31, 2014)

I miss bottle rocket wars......had some good'ns years ago.


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

Did y'all buy them at the big red build on 85 at the state line oops?


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 31, 2014)

Alcohol assisted good times.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm gonna see if I can get Chris Tool to join the forum. We need more folks like him in hera.


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

I bought a box like that 2 years ago and it was a big hit. Wish I had some today.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

We used to have M80 wars.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

I just shoot them straight up, KD. That way they won't hit anyone.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

Good fireworks is expensive.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Chief, how did you leave Washington DC?



Very quickly BO$$.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

Couldn't get out of there fast enough.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Good fireworks is expensive.



The club only buys top of the line stuff.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

mattech said:


> Did y'all buy them at the big red build on 85 at the state line oops?



Naw.. At Big Mamma's on 280


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I'm gonna see if I can get Chris Tool to join the forum. We need more folks like him in hera.



He'd be upper management in a week


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

When I was a kid we couldn't afford fireworks, so we would run around and holler, bang bang.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Naw.. At Big Mamma's on 280



What's Big Mamma look like oops?

I bet she has a short fuse!


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> What's Big Mamma look like oops?
> 
> I bet she has a short fuse!



I've never met Big Mamma. There's a big stand on 431 that runs commercials with the boom boom and bang bang lady's ..I've met them. They are hard to look at


----------



## karen936 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey Chief sorry about your senorita


----------



## karen936 (Dec 31, 2014)

just finished making 25 jalapeno poppers for the morning 
smoke.


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

oops1 said:


> I've never met Big Mamma. There's a big stand on 431 that runs commercials with the boom boom and bang bang lady's ..I've met them. They are hard to look at



I've seen the commercials. Lol


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2014)

I like poppers


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

mattech said:


> I've seen the commercials. Lol



The white one actually ran for city council or something like that after those commercials came out. She is real red


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2014)

fire and jaleno poppers.........


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2014)

boom


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2014)

boom flop up top^^^^


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

When a women has a deaper voice then me, she is not hoooot


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Flap?


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

mattech said:


>



Is this the commercial ? It won't let me see it on my phone


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

oops1 said:


> The white one actually ran for city council or something like that after those commercials came out. She is real red



some poeple just like attention, wether they need it or not.


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2014)

what she dealing?....I might be interested....


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

They's a bucha police folks outside my winder.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 31, 2014)

http://www.bigmamasfireworks.com/


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

I reckon they done found me!


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Is this the commercial ? It won't let me see it on my phone



Yes


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Flap?



Oh so close


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

Lol


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

I think my neighbor done somethin.....again.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

I hate having neighbors.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

They just told somebody to come out with their hands up.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

Should I go out there?


----------



## karen936 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> They's a bucha police folks outside my winder.



What did you do now.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

I ain't gonna.


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

No, lock and load.


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

And the yell, hands up, don't shoot.


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Should I go out there?



I would......


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

Trick em.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Hey Chief sorry about your senorita



Momma taught me long time ago Krun.....no use in cryin ova spilt milk.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 31, 2014)

be careful thera


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

mattech said:


> Yes



I see it now. Lol-ing


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2014)

rydert said:


> I would......



just make sure u keep your hands in your pocket....


----------



## karen936 (Dec 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Momma taught me long time ago Krun.....no use in cryin ova spilt milk.



I don't like milk


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

This aint the first time my neighbors have had the cops come to their house. Probably won't be the last time.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey cousin Oops


----------



## karen936 (Dec 31, 2014)

My hands are burning


----------



## karen936 (Dec 31, 2014)

I wore gloves


----------



## rydert (Dec 31, 2014)

glad I don't have neighbors......


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

See if the police need any help


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

rydert said:


> glad I don't have neighbors......



I wish I didn't....


----------



## karen936 (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm looking forward to tomorrows dinner


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

oops1 said:


> See if the police need any help



Should I go out there with my shotgun and see if they need assistance?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

mattech said:


>



Wish I had never asked!


----------



## karen936 (Dec 31, 2014)

I feel sorry for my dog he hates fireworks
scares him.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hay cuzzin karAn.

I actually saw my other cuzzin Karan over the holidays. They fed us lasagna and mucho reebs


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

Approaching a police officer with a weapon always works out well, right?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I don't like milk



especially if it's spilt.


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

This time tomorrow, me and strang will be in anudder state on the water, finding us a spot to shoot ducks.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I'm looking forward to tomorrows dinner



What yall havin fer dinner?


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Should I go out there with my shotgun and see if they need assistance?



Locked loaded and shouldered and sweep it back and forth.. They'll appreciate it


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wish I had never asked!



Lol.. I told you


----------



## karen936 (Dec 31, 2014)

Bbl have a save nite.


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Approaching a police officer with a weapon always works out well, right?



I walked up to one, with a pistol in my hand one night. Lol


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

mattech said:


> This time tomorrow, me and strang will be in anudder state on the water, finding us a spot to shoot ducks.



Good luck to y'all.. You takin your cricket? That's what I use


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

I'll cool her hot.


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Good luck to y'all.. You takin your cricket? That's what I use



Thanks, and yes, I just bore sighted it, so I'm good to go.


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

Bore sight flop^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

Ain't got nuttin to do tanight!


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

mattech said:


> This time tomorrow, me and strang will be in anudder state on the water, finding us a spot to shoot ducks.



What state? What body of water? What are the gps coords?


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

Does anybody know if there are any ducks on Lake Blackshear?


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

mattech said:


> Thanks, and yes, I just bore sighted it, so I'm good to go.



Them coots better look out.. Pew pew pew


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm new to duck hunting and just looking for somewhere to go that has ducks.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

If anybody has any spots they'd like to share, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't got nuttin to do tanight!



Come hang wif me.. JeffC


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't got nuttin to do tanight!



Come on down to Forsyth, our neighbors are partying.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 31, 2014)

I ain't doing anything either. I feel like I would goto jail if I went out cranking.


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> What state? What body of water? What are the gps coords?



I booked a hunt with the duck commanders.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

mattech said:


> Come on down to Forsyth, our neighbors are partying.



Mattech=JeffC blocker


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm gonna nap.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Come hang wif me.. JeffC



I ought to....sumpin tells me dem oopses be a hoot!

Can we trow anudder one of them fireworks under neighbor's car?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 31, 2014)

Go to sleep for a bit.


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Come hang wif me.. JeffC



Oops will probably have a better party, but you are welcome here. Lol


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 31, 2014)

Y'all be quiet I is tired flat


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

mattech said:


> Come on down to Forsyth, our neighbors are partying.



Dang......gonna be parties everywhere cept me and Fuzzy's!


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Mattech=JeffC blocker



Not one bit, you saw him first. Lol


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2014)

this barroom talk will stop now


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

I need someone to bring enough beer for me.


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

I can't get in em to much, I gotta get up early and drive all day. So a 12 pack might do it.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I ought to....sumpin tells me dem oopses be a hoot!
> 
> Can we trow anudder one of them fireworks under neighbor's car?



I doubt it would go that way again.. My luck it would go in my geeroge but we can give it a shot


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

As long as their tall boys


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

Krun gonna have a bunch of goot food! Might go down thera....


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

Well...the police just came to the door and said me and my family need to get out. They have a barricaded suspect next door and want us away just in case bullets start flying. See yall latuh.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 31, 2014)

The bartender has a pretty wife.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 31, 2014)

Hardwoods lives in compton.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 31, 2014)

Side ways Pew pew pew


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Well...the police just came to the door and said me and my family need to get out. They have a barricaded suspect next door and want us away just in case bullets start flying. See yall latuh.



Holy Carp.. That is crazy


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 31, 2014)

Gat explodes


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Hardwoods lives in compton.



Lol-ing


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 31, 2014)

Ratty tat tat


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

Things might get wild round here, I got some sparklers!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 31, 2014)

Smokey going #2 in the bushes


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2014)

mattech said:


> As long as their tall boys



so you back to being gay


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

JeffC doin it Big


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

Lata HW!


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

Anyone have a good way to make an 8yo boy clean his room. Going on 4 hours of asking/bribing/and spanking.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

oops1 said:


> JeffC doin it Big



It's dem BIG sparklers ooops!


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

Dang HW


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> so you back to being gay



I'm not gay no more, I will not curry a purse.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 31, 2014)

Go in there and throw his stuff in the trash.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 31, 2014)

mattech said:


> Anyone have a good way to make an 8yo boy clean his room. Going on 4 hours of asking/bribing/and spanking.



If spanking didn't work, I'm not sure what will except a lot of patience on your part.  But, if you stick with it this time, the lesson may be lernt.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 31, 2014)

mattech said:


> Anyone have a good way to make an 8yo boy clean his room. Going on 4 hours of asking/bribing/and spanking.



You need to be a leader.  I will send you a PM in the morning.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 31, 2014)

mattech said:


> Anyone have a good way to make an 8yo boy clean his room. Going on 4 hours of asking/bribing/and spanking.



I used to put a note on my daughters door
that read grounded till clean.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 31, 2014)

HW, that sounds bad.  But, it sounds like one of your neighbors may be moving soon, which could be a good thing.


----------



## karen936 (Dec 31, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Go in there and throw his stuff in the trash.



Does he have something he particularly cares about?


----------



## karen936 (Dec 31, 2014)

No Tv? No games? I don't know.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Did you asked them if they had a warrant HW? I wouldn't leave until they showed me one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

mattech said:


> Anyone have a good way to make an 8yo boy clean his room. Going on 4 hours of asking/bribing/and spanking.



All I can tell ya is what happened to me if I didn listen to my Daddy back then! It only happened a couple of times.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 31, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Does he have something he particularly cares about?



That wouldn't work with my son, 'cause there is nothing much he is really attached to.  Once he got too big to spank, it was difficult finding a decent punishment.  These days, he does a LOT of push ups.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Police throwing law abiding citizens out of their house just aint right.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Take a lot of pictures before you leave HW.


----------



## JB0704 (Dec 31, 2014)

Spankin' always seemed to work when my boy was little.  MT must have a strong willed young'n


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Then call your lawyer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

So much for the Peach Bowl, BO$$.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> So much for the Peach Bowl, BO$$.



Ole Miss was not to peachy.


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Go in there and throw his stuff in the trash.



Its been done, didn't work.



JB0704 said:


> If spanking didn't work, I'm not sure what will except a lot of patience on your part.  But, if you stick with it this time, the lesson may be lernt.



This is the same battle every time, only thing that has really worked was go in there every five minutes with a belt until its done, and sometimes that don't work. 



karen936 said:


> I used to put a note on my daughters door
> that read grounded till clean.



Don't work, he just hangs out in his room. 



karen936 said:


> Does he have something he particularly cares about?


 

Video games, we take them away, and use them as a threat and bribe
 Neither works.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 31, 2014)

What that hale call is goin on in hera?


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> All I can tell ya is what happened to me if I didn listen to my Daddy back then! It only happened a couple of times.



I can slap wear his butt out, and ten minutes later, he is back to playing. My wife thinks he is adhd.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 31, 2014)

If lil strang acts up to,two,too much when he gets older, I'm gon put him on eBay. Prolly get at least a hunert dollars for him.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 31, 2014)

I done been to bass pro, academy twice, lowes, tha waffle crib, Napa auto parts, and now I'm gettin mrs strangs car warshed. It's been a long day


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

mattech said:


> I can slap wear his butt out, and ten minutes later, he is back to playing. My wife thinks he is adhd.



PM sent.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 31, 2014)

I need someone to hold me


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 31, 2014)

Hold me chief


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 31, 2014)

Hdm03?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 31, 2014)

I'll take the duck necklace off


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 31, 2014)

Nobody?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 31, 2014)

Please?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 31, 2014)

???


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm a good cuddler


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 31, 2014)

Jb?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 31, 2014)

Hold me flop??


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thera Thera.. Skrang


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 31, 2014)

I'll spoon with anybody, I'm not picky


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks oops+


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 31, 2014)

This is gettin kinda okward


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 31, 2014)

Awkward?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 31, 2014)

Owekward?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 31, 2014)

It's uncomfortable


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Did you asked them if they had a warrant HW? I wouldn't leave until they showed me one.



I don't mind leaving. It's nice to get out da house erry now and then.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

Wus wrong Strang? You makin me


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm plum embarrassed now


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

They got two blocks on lock down. I'm at my dad's office now. If they shoot my neighbor, I ain't gonna shed a tear. I hate feeling that way, but it is what it is.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

Apparently it's a hostage situation. Fun times in the 'dele.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I'll spoon with anybody, I'm not picky



Forget about it.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> They got two blocks on lock down. I'm at my dad's office now. If they shoot my neighbor, I ain't gonna shed a tear. I hate feeling that way, but it is what it is.



Sue them for punitive damages HW.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

Kinda neat listening to the scanner and hearing them reference your house.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Sue them for punitive damages HW.



Oh if they even leave a tire track in my yard, they gonna hear from me.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 31, 2014)

I been ridin around all ova McDonough today Jeffro, and you know what that's like


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Forget about it.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I'm plum embarrassed now



I embarrass myself all the time.. I've built up a good tolerance for it


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I been ridin around all ova McDonough today Jeffro, and you know what that's like



Oh Lawd! Yep you need several HUGS!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Strang done lost his mind.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

My designated driver ain't feelin well.. hope medium oops can figure it out


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

I got tHis flap


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Boo yah


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Fullap


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Goin to da sto.. Bbl


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

Floop


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm gonna back out of my duck hunting trip.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

Wait til lat minute, the something came up.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

Lol. No flop Fer me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Goin to da sto.. Bbl



Hurry back oops!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2014)

Thinking one of my neighbors got busted for sumpin. Bunch of sherifs in da neighborhood


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

Wonder if mguthrie ever hunts in Henry Co.?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2014)

mguthrie said:


> Thinking one of my neighbors got busted for sumpin. Bunch of sherifs in da neighborhood



You got a tarp over the "stuff"?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder if mguthrie ever hunts in Henry Co.?



No I don't hunt there. I live just across the south river from Henry Cty. I would if I had somewhere. Is that an invite? I drive 2 hours south to hunt


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

I've never hunted in Henry county, chief.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You got a tarp over the "stuff"?



The "stuff" is out back in the shop. They got a truck and trailer backed in to a driveway across from us. The lady that lives next door is over there gettin the low down


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm gettin dizzy watchin bamas new avatar


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

mguthrie said:


> No I don't hunt there. I live just across the south river from Henry Cty. I would if I had somewhere. Is that an invite? I drive 2 hours south to hunt



I wish.....haven't hunted here in many yrs now myself, but I saw a truck a while back parked in the edge of the woods with a BIG decal just like your avatar on it. Thought.....you never know!


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

I have hunted in Dooly county a couple times. I've hunted in Lee county a couple times. Sumter and Crisp several times. Never hunted Henry county.


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

Is the hunting in Henry any good?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

Reckon I'll go watch some foosball since our plans fell through for this evenin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Is the hunting in Henry any good?



It was in my private Honey Hole for about 20 yrs, HW!


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

I made it back.. Dodged all the roadblocks.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 31, 2014)

Keep us post Hwoods


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

Flippy


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

Floopy


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

Hardwoods and mg both live next to me.


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey T


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

Sorry, mt.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 31, 2014)

This one ain't locked down


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey, mt. I was just catching up on hardwoods and MG's adventures with the law. I looked outside to make sure wernt any surrounding my house.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 31, 2014)

We can post in here


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

Glad your safe T


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 31, 2014)

Police gotem  dowm cause they brown


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

My doors are locked now.


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

I was outside shooting the cricket with my daughter, strang called and my son text him. This is Riley, my dad is outside shooting something. Lol


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 31, 2014)

Okra seeds float


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

Finally back home.

Apparently, the guy was trying to kill his wife and kids. He held them hostage for a little while then let them go. After he let them go, he went all kinds of crazy. The police were able to get him out the house peacefully and nobody got hurt.

Now time to go bring in the new year!


----------



## Hardwoods (Dec 31, 2014)

I might not be back on here until 2015, so I'll go ahead and say Happy New Year to all the useles Billy folks!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 31, 2014)

His wife needs consoling. She will need company


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

Mm = thoughtful


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

Sounds like Ol dude has some serious issues.. Glad he didn't hurt them


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

I gots a lighter in each pocket and some matches fur backup.. Fixin ta blow thangs up


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 31, 2014)

For real.


----------



## oops1 (Dec 31, 2014)

I gotta go winkle first... Brb


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 31, 2014)

That's a big oops


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 31, 2014)

mattech said:


> I was outside shooting the cricket with my daughter, strang called and my son text him. This is Riley, my dad is outside shooting something. Lol


I ain't seen a cricket since it got cold. Must be a good shot.


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> I ain't seen a cricket since it got cold. Must be a good shot.



Not really, that's why it took so long.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> I ain't seen a cricket since it got cold. Must be a good shot.



This little warm spell we had, i heard frogs and saw bugs flying around.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Okra seeds float



Nope. I just looked at the jar of pickled okra in the fridge and the seeds are on the bottom.


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. I just looked at the jar of pickled okra in the fridge and the seeds are on the bottom.



I think he ment after


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2014)

Hello


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 31, 2014)

mattech said:


> I think he ment after


The TP thread is gone.


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

Oh no


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 31, 2014)

Lols


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2014)

AAAAAAAA....pppllllleeeeeepieeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 31, 2014)

The fireworks sound like a regular night so far.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> The fireworks sound like a regular night so far.



ceptin fer my rich naybor at the end of da block


----------



## Hankus (Dec 31, 2014)

buzzzbuzzzzz 



at ain feel rite....



I can sho bark a heap louder


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 31, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> The fireworks sound like a regular night so far.


I meant just a shot about every ten minutes or so.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Their are no police next door.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

Herro.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

I think they are not over there because there is nothing going on.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

Police are outside. I told them no one was home.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Wouldn't hurt them to check every once and a while.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Don't go out T.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

Two of them came to the door and said they wanted to talk. I said y'all talk to each other then, and I closed the door.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Tell them you are very well armed.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

They showed me their badge, I laughed and said "looks fake to me."


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Tell them nobody has messed with you since you got out.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

Said even my kid got a police badge like that.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

Asked them what was the square root of 9. They are in the car phoning a friend right now.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Tell them you have been seeing a kangaroo hoping around in your yard.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Jerk your head sideways when you talk to them.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 31, 2014)

I mizzed eratang


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 31, 2014)

Studder to T


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 31, 2014)

Showem your sockes.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 31, 2014)

1 versas 2


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm gonna dial 911 for the fun of it tell them happy new year, and ask them not to beat me up tell them hands up don't poot


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 31, 2014)

I respect you for that Mm, doit. W T G !


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 31, 2014)

Kan't wait til hawg hunten season.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 31, 2014)

People popn fireworks at my bed time I'm calln the po po


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 31, 2014)

Wish you could come k nut  don't like floruba hunters


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

I am gonna all the police on somebody.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

I'll turn em in.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 31, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Wish you could come k nut  don't like floruba hunters



I know Mm, what can Isay. Yall can still camp wiff me tho. NUt Nit also.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 31, 2014)

Nut Nut uses my beach house every year for the last 10 years and still will not let me hog hunt.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 31, 2014)

Whent on one dove hunt, he stopped me at 45 birds.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Nut Nut uses my beach house every year for the last 10 years and still will not let me hog hunt.



He saves them for me.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 31, 2014)

Whatz wrong wid fla hunters ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 31, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> He saves them for me.



Well then I can't complain then. Thanks for X plainin.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 31, 2014)

We need moderation.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 31, 2014)

This selfie thing ain't worken.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 31, 2014)

1 or 2 which is it. Rat now.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

You can tell it's the last night of deer season. I've heard more shots tonight than all season long.


----------



## Scrapy (Dec 31, 2014)

2 he done had 1


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

T.P. said:


> You can tell it's the last night of deer season. I've heard more shots tonight than all season long.



The police shooting at you T.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

Well, #3 just sent a friend request. An old high school girl. The plot thickens.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> 2 he done had 1



Werd...


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

In fergalicous


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

Also been thinking about sending #2 a pm about what to do about #1. Tell her I'm just not interested in #1 and I don't want to hurt her feelings. Ask her advice on what to do.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

Since they are friends and whatnot, I'm seeking her for help. Because I'm a good guy like that.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

WwWd?


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2014)

both


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Years Wycliff.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2014)

seein as they friends


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New year B0$$


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Go easy on the eggnog Scrapy, you still got over 2 hours till 2015.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2014)

friends are spose to share


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> friends are spose to share



Scrapy aint giving up nuthin Wy.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

Wycliff gives good advice.


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 31, 2014)

I need some good advice.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> We need moderation.



You rang?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

Wycliff seems to have the best advice on here.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year T.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 31, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> You rang?



LOL-ING


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Scrapy aint giving up nuthin Wy.



gotta try


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> LOL-ING



I'm gonna try to go put a camera or two out tomorrow and see if i can find some Does. I still haven't gone a single time this year and the season ends in two weeks!
This was the most brutal november and december at work that i can remember. By the time the weekends rolled around, all i wanted to do was sleep.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year K.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year Robert.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year Mac.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 31, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm gonna try to go put a camera or two out tomorrow and see if i can find some Does. I still haven't gone a single time this year and the season ends in two weeks!
> This was the most brutal november and december at work that i can remember. By the time the weekends rolled around, all i wanted to do was sleep.



I have a spot to kill a doe. Do U want a hunt ?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

You too Scrapy.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy new year Ya'll


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Happy new year Ya'll



You can drive a few miles and celebrate it twice K. Just let Bee Kay drive.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year, KD and everyone else.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 31, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> I have a spot to kill a doe. Do U want a hunt ?



I sure do! Thanks!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> I have a spot to kill a doe. Do U want a hunt ?



I was hoping to catch up with you a few weeks ago, but we decided to break a record for the number of operations for the year. 
I've got a spot close to home that one of my Doc's lets me go to and get one or two. I do need to catch up with you soon and talk about next year. 

Happy New Year and congrats to some of you for making it thru 2014 without getting banned!


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 31, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I sure do! Thanks!



U will have to choot button buck # 2 !


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Somebody just fired off a stick of dynamite.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 31, 2014)

My secrect to not getting banded is not posting much.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 31, 2014)

I got 2 sticks left! Bo$$


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm still under 20,000 post, closing in tho.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey Hils, happy New Year.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey matt, happy New Year.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 31, 2014)

In 2015 I'm going toknock the white off of some socks.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 31, 2014)

Pop some beer tabs TOO!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Wife is on the phone with her sister and I have the Brandy bottle in here, gonna celebrate the New Year more than I should. What the heck it is Hew Year's eve.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2014)

Good luck with that Kd


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Good luck with that Kd



She don't bother me much, she just trying to look out for my health Wycliff.


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> She don't bother me much, she just trying to look out for my health Wycliff.



I know just


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy new year MAC2!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

Hope you have a better 2015 than you had this year Mac.


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 31, 2014)

War zone outside.


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 31, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hope you have a better 2015 than you had this year Mac.



I have faith that it will boss. Happy new year!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 31, 2014)

MAC2 said:


> War zone outside.



Yep. Pretty sure not all of that is firecrackers either.


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 31, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. Pretty sure not all of that is firecrackers either.



Thought I heard an AK!

Bunch of idiots.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 31, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep. Pretty sure not all of that is firecrackers either.



Surely that are not celebrating with firearms.


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 31, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Surely that are not celebrating with firearms.



Not officially.


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm gonna celebrate with a firearm tomorrow. I need to shoot something.


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 31, 2014)

Bam!


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

My last post of 2014 folkkkkks


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 31, 2014)

Last Billy flop of 2014!


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 31, 2014)

The prize goes to........... MAC2!


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 31, 2014)

What did I win,  Alex?


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 31, 2014)

Nuthin


----------



## MAC2 (Dec 31, 2014)

Seed y'all next year! 

MAC2 OUT! 

Peace!


----------



## mattech (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy new year


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year!!!! 

Wishin everyone the best for 2015!!

BANG BOOM POW!!!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy New Year !!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey useless ones it is still 2014 here. I am typing good night to yall from last year. I do hope all of you have a great 2015. You too Billy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Hey useless ones it is still 2014 here. I am typing good night to yall from last year. I do hope all of you have a great 2015. You too Billy.



BO$$ 's 2014 drug out for another hour!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2015)

And I needed that hour Chief.


----------



## mattech (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy new year Bo$$


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2015)

It don't turn 2015 till he says it does


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy new beer y'all!!!!!


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 1, 2015)

Y'all have helped me thru a horrable 2014. Even though I ain't meet most of y'all. Y'all fellas and Krun mean a lot too me. Thank y'all and I hope y'all have a great 2015.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 1, 2015)

I ain't caught up er nothin like at.. Took a beat down in corn hole tanight.. Lost the kids lunch money.. Donations appreciated . Hera we go rit after new year rang in.. Merry New yeara.. My billy
Boyz!!!


----------



## oops1 (Jan 1, 2015)

Can't figure that blob on the left or what I was lookin at.. It was a long night.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 1, 2015)

Tried to hit my old high schewl buddy with a wisthler..
He moved right at the last minute and I caught lil oops rit in the jaw with it.. Needless ta say.. I relenquset all my lighters and matchess after that.. Lil oops still won't talk to me.. Smh-ing


----------



## karen936 (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Years I am late putting on the
pork butt but it will still be good. It's been great knowing
all of you this year. I hope everyone has a great new Year.
I'm looking forward to the change and new places. Thanks for
being there for me all yall billy's .


----------



## karen936 (Jan 1, 2015)

Here's to a new year and all the possibilities.


----------



## karen936 (Jan 1, 2015)

Everyone sleeping in this morning I guess.


----------



## karen936 (Jan 1, 2015)

Y'all done partied to much last night


----------



## karen936 (Jan 1, 2015)

Well sleep tight my friends


----------



## karen936 (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year Flop


----------



## bigelow (Jan 1, 2015)

happt new years billys


----------



## bigelow (Jan 1, 2015)

going to bed


----------



## Scrapy (Jan 1, 2015)

I got flopped and side tracked running a  cold trail if you will.  I hope TP fared better than me. 'course, DRs ordrs said don't do it. So I did not yet.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 1, 2015)

......


----------



## mattech (Jan 1, 2015)

Mornin'


----------



## mattech (Jan 1, 2015)

Lol ing big time @ oops1+'s drunk face in his family photo.


----------



## mattech (Jan 1, 2015)

Really glad to hear Billy helped ya out Hilsman+.


----------



## mattech (Jan 1, 2015)

Aiiit, I'm headed to strang's house to load up the boat and go duck hunting til Sunday. I'll check in when I can. Y'all say a prayer the duck are flying good.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Oops good lookin family.. But that pic of you got my loln


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

oops looks like he needs a stick to prop his face up with.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Lols


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Good luck Mt and strang


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2015)

Glad I could help Tp


----------



## karen936 (Jan 1, 2015)

Morning Fuzzy


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## karen936 (Jan 1, 2015)

Morning Wycliff


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

Mornin kids.....well wishes for everyone!

Sorry, haven't told yall that since last year.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy new year. Found out last night that dude had a grow house two houses over from me.  Coppers came and took everything


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

You know it's gonna be a good year when it starts on a Thurstday!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

Hay! Wycliff gives out solid advice.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2015)

Mornin  Chief


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

Sorry to hear, mg.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

Don't sound like he was much of a friend.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Happy new year. Found out last night that dude had a grow house two houses over from me.  Coppers came and took everything




You shoulda went down there and gave them a hand confiscating everything MG.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

Mornin Wy!


----------



## karen936 (Jan 1, 2015)

Morning TP Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

Mornin...... T.P., t.p., Krun,


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Hay! Wycliff gives out solid advice.



Let me know if you need anything else


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm gonna party like it's 2014 tomorrow night.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2015)

How many days you off Chief


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

Morning, krun and Jeff C!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm still stuck in the 90's for some reason. It's gonna take me 6 months to quit writing 1995 on everything.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> ......




...... backatcha KMc!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2015)

I have that problem every year


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> ...... backatcha KMc!



k has a way with words, don't he.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> How many days you off Chief



I don't go back out til Sunday mornin the 11th to New Orleans.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

I ventured down into the PF last night and read the Amazon thread from NOYDB. I got a headache and had to turn in early.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

T.P. said:


> k has a way with words, don't he.



KMc will go down in history as one of those great filostofers, T.P.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

In about three days someone needs to ride by Jeff C's house and roll him over in the bed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I ventured down into the PF last night and read the Amazon thread from NOYDB. I got a headache and had to turn in early.



Thanks for the heads up....I won't go there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

T.P. said:


> In about three days someone needs to ride by Jeff C's house and roll him over in the bed.



LOL.....that is too true!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't go back out til Sunday mornin the 11th to New Orleans.



Congrats  

Anybody ever been to Chehaw Redezvous


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Congrats
> 
> Anybody ever been to Chehaw Redezvous



I haven't. But I sure did love watching it on tv when I was a kid. They had some smoking hot hotties on there!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

Think I will sellabrate the New Year tomorrow night on a Friday instead of a Windsday. New Year should always be on a Saturday.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Think I will sellabrate the New Year tomorrow night on a Friday instead of a Windsday. New Year should always be on a Saturday.



Go by the old calendar you should be dead on


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Congrats
> 
> Anybody ever been to Chehaw Redezvous



Yep twice....good time when a bunch of the usual suspects show up. Good primitive stuff all around to look at also, etc.

Good folks, period!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

Nic skins a deer with a rock down there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

I threw a tomahawk down there once.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep twice....good time when a bunch of the usual suspects show up. Good primitive stuff all around to look at also, etc.
> 
> Good folks, period!



Thinkin about takin Lil Wy


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2015)

I think it's the 10th


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

When is that rondayvoo?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2015)

^^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I think it's the 10th



Well durn....don't know if I could make that or not. Be tough drivin home that night and then drivin to NOLA next day.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

I think It's the 10th.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> When is that rondayvoo?



Just checked Jan 9th,10th, and 11th


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2015)

Well erybody lft me


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

Nobody is here.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2015)

I iz back


----------



## karen936 (Jan 1, 2015)

I had to put on the peas


----------



## karen936 (Jan 1, 2015)

New recipe


----------



## karen936 (Jan 1, 2015)

I got the butt and the poppers on about 5:00am for the
butt and 9:00am for the poppers


----------



## karen936 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hello in there


----------



## karen936 (Jan 1, 2015)

knock knock


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You shoulda went down there and gave them a hand confiscating everything MG.



I was to skeered. Fraid themed question me. Didn't need to be takin no quiz last night


----------



## karen936 (Jan 1, 2015)

nobody home now.


----------



## karen936 (Jan 1, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I was to skeered. Fraid themed question me. Didn't need to be takin no quiz last night



Good move


----------



## karen936 (Jan 1, 2015)

bbl


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm back


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy overhang..... eeerrrrr New Years


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 1, 2015)

Anybody know where I can find a duckdoo??


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

I know where you can get duck poo


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

Going


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

For


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

The


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

Flop


----------



## karen936 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Anybody know where I can find a duckdoo??



What is it?


----------



## karen936 (Jan 1, 2015)

http://forums.gardenweb.com/forums/load/wisconsin/msg1007113223397.html


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey kron. Looks like folks are being useful today. Or still sleepin


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2015)

Moanin....
Well, gonna finish this cup of coffee, load up the 4-wheeler and head to the wilds of Lee county to put out some trailcams.


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 1, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Whats a duckdoo?



It goes quack.......


----------



## karen936 (Jan 1, 2015)

Did you mean duck poo


----------



## karen936 (Jan 1, 2015)

If so I posted a link.


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy new year. I just woked up. It were a long night.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

Mornin, happy new year everybody


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

I Wonder if hills drank last night


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy new year jb


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 1, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Moanin....
> Well, gonna finish this cup of coffee, load up the 4-wheeler and head to the wilds of Lee county to put out some trailcams.



We'll be headin to Quitman, guess I'll hunt a little this weekend.


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm up. Didn't make it to the woods this morning. 
Headed out with Junior this afternoon. 

Happy new year er'body!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

I ain't hunting this weekend.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

I was supposed to take jb jr hunting this morning, but decided against it when the alarm went off.  May take him this afternoon. Prolly just get some pizzas and watch the games


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

We don't need any more deer anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

Looks like foosball all day for me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

I could get out there and pop a few skwerls with Jag too.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Big game on today?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

I should do something exciting


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

Roll tide


----------



## karen936 (Jan 1, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Hey kron. Looks like folks are being useful today. Or still sleepin


----------



## karen936 (Jan 1, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Roll tide



X2


----------



## karen936 (Jan 1, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I should do something exciting



Let's see hummmmmmmmmmmm
Nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

Hay


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

Maybe this year I'll start acting my age.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

Turn a new leaf
Over my wicked ways.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Looks like a surfing game is on today


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

Maybe get a real job


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

I quit drinking


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

Ehh. .. maybe next year.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Tp how you pay them workers?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm gonna watch a movie.


----------



## karen936 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey TP


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

Hay, krun. What workers, Mm?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2015)

Oh well another year in the books.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Tp done closed shop and got on the billy plan


----------



## karen936 (Jan 1, 2015)

Well I can officially say my jalapeno poppers with the bacon wrapped and rolled in brown sugar with cayenne pepper are the
best I have ever made.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Good job kayran


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 1, 2015)

That sounds good Karen!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Jappy new year dhd


----------



## karen936 (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks guy's smoked them four 5 to 6 hours.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

That sounds good, Karen, you get pics of the finished product?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Ill do it


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Kayran gonna try


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

To steal


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Mee


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Flop


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2015)

I wont to try one KRun.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

Scrapy stirring folks up in the huntin' forum


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

I'll go look


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

Hay.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Scraps likes the tresspassers


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

Scrapy keeps them on their toes up thera.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

Scrapy sings....this land is your land, this land is my land.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

Not sure what Scrapy was thinkin', I felt bad for that OP, he's had a rough go of things with trespassers this year.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Scrapy sings....this land is your land, this land is my land.





JB0704 said:


> Not sure what Scrapy was thinkin', I felt bad for that OP, he's had a rough go of things with trespassers this year.



I'm just not sure!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

Headin ova to cuzz's to eat some steaks and watch some fooball.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Jb got a bleeding heart.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Jb got a bleeding heart.



YEa, but that dude has to spend a ton of money to lease that much land alone.  I don't much like folks who don't respect their neighbors.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

I do to.. Hunters with out land forced to tresspass


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I do to.. Hunters with out land forced to tresspass


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 1, 2015)

Live from the Winder woods. Junior busted a doe already and we're waiting on another.


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 1, 2015)

Good times!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I do to.. Hunters with out land forced to tresspass



Them horns make a good soup!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

Good job, MAC3!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

MAC2 said:


> Good times!



Sup MAC? Kill'em and grill'em!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

Everyone deserves land to hunt.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

She gone deserves a chance at a deer!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

Yall watch out KyDawg is here!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

The tv guys make it so cool!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

Plus, I got all this new camo I need to try out!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

Got a brand new ATV I need to use too!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

My cousin killed a deer one time. I didn't like the way it tasted.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

They call him the BO$$.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

Very gamey tasting.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

I want a beast on the wall.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

He is connected.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

Or maybe just pop some does.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

Or a cull buck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

I think he's got some eyestallion in him.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2015)

I put up Trespassers Welcome signs on my land.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

Her hangs out with a Mob.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

You gotta pay to play.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

It's all about the %ages.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

50/50


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> 50/50



I'm learning ain't nothin 50/50.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

La Mano Nera....


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

MAC2 said:


> Live from the Winder woods. Junior busted a doe already and we're waiting on another.



Congrats MAc Jr!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2015)

Yes Chief you can come up here hunting any time you want.


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> La Mano Nera....



What'd you call me?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Good job Mac3


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

Just watch out for those skis the BO$$ hangs around with.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

Them 2 polish dudes.


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 1, 2015)

Bbl


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2015)

Chief gonna get me in trouble with the Big boss.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

WoW!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

Yes flop!^^^


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 1, 2015)

Don't see nothing yet. Just sayin. 

BBL


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2015)

He done did it now. Wish he had not made that stuff up.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2015)

I'll be lucky if I dont get called to a sit down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

Don't worry BO$$....I got the Makowskis in my back pocket.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

Catch yall later!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

Along with the Labowskis.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)

AND the Kaleshefskis.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> AND the Kaleshefskis.



Yeah but he has got the Wilvis's.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm hungry.. Collards black eye pease no corn bread. I need cornbreads


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

Ima cook some brats for dinner.....football nite. Me n JB jr been watching games all afternoon.  Was supposed to go huntin', but I'm enjoying this more.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm watching foot ball sober. Go greenducks


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

Yeah, we're pullin' for the Ducks in this'n, and Bama in the next'n.  I think Bama v Oregon would be a heckuva game.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

MT is catchin' up


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey MT, you kill any ducks?


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

Hay!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Ima cook some brats for dinner.....football nite. Me n JB jr been watching games all afternoon.  Was supposed to go huntin', but I'm enjoying this more.



About to heat up the grill and cook some poke chops. Got cream pea's simmering on the stove, and some sort of pasta side to go with it.

Got the stand fixed, trailcams out and scouting done. the swamp road was almost too bad to cross even  on the 4-wheeler, but the deeper water has got the deer walking the outer edge into the field. I got a real good feeling about the spot and hope to sneak in there after work tomorrow.


----------



## mattech (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

How'd the duck'n go?


----------



## mattech (Jan 1, 2015)

No duck hunting today, just a lot of scouting, seen about 11 million ba billion coots, and a lot of gadwalls, redheads and mallards.


----------



## mattech (Jan 1, 2015)

Its gonna be on in the a.m.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

mattech said:


> No duck hunting today, just a lot of scouting, seen about 11 million ba billion coots, and a lot of gadwalls, redheads and mallards.



Are those all ducks?


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

Jk ^^


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

I know a redhead is prolly a girl, and a mallards a duck.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2015)

mattech said:


> No duck hunting today, just a lot of scouting, seen about 11 million ba billion coots, and a lot of gadwalls, redheads and mallards.



Sounds like a spot worth sitting in.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2015)

Hardwood played a very hurtful trick on me in the Sports Forum.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

Sorry to hear that KD, lotta hurtful things being said in the sports forum lately.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Hardwood played a very hurtful trick on me in the Sports Forum.



Did you ban him?


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm not banned. I apologized for playing the very hurtful trick on him.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Did you ban him?



No but I should have.


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 1, 2015)

Sorry again Boss. Please don't band me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> No but I should have.



Well, it's always an option if you change your mind.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

Lots of tension in here right now.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm gonna step out for a while...


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2015)

I didn't do it T.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Lots of tension in here right now.



what? 
I'm just waiting on my pork chops to finish cooking.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2015)

Had some Brown beans cooking all day, with a country ham hock in them.


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 1, 2015)

Mornin???


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 1, 2015)

What eye mist???


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Eyerecon I'll clean the tension up.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Don't want to have to do that again


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Only my dad would turn a college game into liberal bashing event.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2015)

afternoon


----------



## M80 (Jan 1, 2015)

Alright alright we have more serious stuff to talk about. It's official, I've not killed a deer in 2 years know. Thought I'd never say that.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2015)

You gonna have to lower your standards mw


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

Give it a few weeks and the deer will settle down, they've been under a lot of pressure the last three months. Mid-January they should be easier to kill.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

boom


----------



## T.P. (Jan 1, 2015)

Flop.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2015)

Cant see much difference in this year and last year.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Global warming today is the first day of spring


----------



## bigelow (Jan 1, 2015)

Sup peeps. Had fun watching the mud bogs today. Billy was there with his bogger


----------



## bigelow (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy new year


----------



## bigelow (Jan 1, 2015)

What a difference 1 day makes.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Billy got the donuts on


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Beer taste different, I like the way it was mad in 2014


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Beer taste different, I like the way it was mad in 2014



I'm drinkin' leftover 2014 beer.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

I should have stocked up


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Cook can't hold onto the ball


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

MM's callin out trolls in the huntin' forum......


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

Trolls gotsta stick together.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Swampy always calls me out


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Swampy always calls me out



Didn't know that.....he usually has some good threads too.  Thought he'd be the type to help a good thread along.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Winston drops the crab legs


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

I feel guilty now


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

Oregon just put this'n away......


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

I posted in the sports forum, told myself not to.  Don't like the way they debate down there, they're mean.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

WOW!! FSU really wants to get blown out......makin' sure it happens.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2015)

That was yesterday and yesterdays gone.


----------



## bigelow (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm stocked up on 2014 beer I got 12 I'm setting aside for special occasions.


----------



## bigelow (Jan 1, 2015)

I got on the Facebook and Instagram. My wife set up the accounts so she can spy on me. I told her not to cause there are lots of crazy women from my past.


----------



## bigelow (Jan 1, 2015)

I need tp and mig on my foosbook.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I told her not to cause there are lots of crazy women from my past.



That's why I don't do facebook


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Pm sent bigs


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey matt.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2015)

FSU is gonna stage a come back.


----------



## mattech (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> FSU is gonna stage a come back.



They better hurry up


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2015)

Be a million O'clock before the Bama game is over.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2015)

30 points in 4 minutes


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2015)

I'll be up


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Sec


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Be a million O'clock before the Bama game is over.



I won't make half time.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I won't make half time.



I'll watch the whole thing if it's close.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

Roll Tide


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2015)

its over


----------



## bigelow (Jan 1, 2015)

Mig+ x2 now.


----------



## bigelow (Jan 1, 2015)

Already got some old flame trying to friend me.  20 years and she still wants some of the Bigelow lol


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2015)

I think it past being over.


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 1, 2015)

What happened?


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 1, 2015)

Who did it?


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 1, 2015)

It wasn't me.


----------



## bigelow (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey yall did you hear what hardwoods did.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Didn't get the request bigs.


----------



## mattech (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## mattech (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## mattech (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## mattech (Jan 1, 2015)

Duck flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice power lines mt


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Hope y'all kill over the limit Mt.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2015)

can we cyber scout in here


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Yes tell me the GPS to where you hunt wycliff


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

And when nobody is around


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

Bama just give up a huge run


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 1, 2015)

Was that water wet, mt?


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 1, 2015)

Just me and mattech


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Tp sent me a message he is in LA with #1.


----------



## MAC2 (Jan 1, 2015)

Well......... Deer season is......... Over. 

First season in a long time that I didn't kill one. 
Oh well. Junior got two. 

We'll eat good for a while unless he decides not to share.


----------



## bigelow (Jan 1, 2015)

Sent mig


----------



## bigelow (Jan 1, 2015)

Same boat here Mac. There's always next year.


----------



## bigelow (Jan 1, 2015)

I like the creepy grey minivan mt


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 1, 2015)

Still got a few days left in the season here. It's been a couple weeks since I've gone hunting. This will likely be the second year in a row that I haven't killed anything.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Accepted bigs


----------



## bigelow (Jan 1, 2015)

Freak nasty only did 1 run at the bog. Got through every hole with ease.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

Roll tide!!!


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

IS that your truck Bigs?


----------



## mattech (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## mattech (Jan 1, 2015)

Your welcome


----------



## bigelow (Jan 1, 2015)

Mud might have been there somewhere. 

This was not him.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 1, 2015)

Seen plenty of hogs.... I'm scouting. Yall need a fix on them let me know.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 1, 2015)

Truck stuck


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 1, 2015)

BkW won a 60ty inch flat screen tv to day.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Jones reminds me of cam Newton


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Hook me up K, I'm branging my gamo .177


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 1, 2015)

Mm ,I'll do it. U should do goot wid it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2015)

Can you hunt hawgs with an air rifle?


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

I think you can hunt pigs with whatever you want.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

I'll shoot in the eye or ear, and I'll be on the cover of GON.


----------



## bigelow (Jan 1, 2015)

No Jb I was just a spectator 

I need a hog fix k. The lack of deer in my freezer (accept what I was given) has left lots of space to fill.


----------



## bigelow (Jan 1, 2015)

You'll shoot your eye out.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2015)

Those BB guns an be very dangerous.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I'll shoot in the eye or ear, and I'll be on the cover of GON.



I'm aiming for the ear too, but I'm bringin' a 7 mag.  Wanna make some sausage!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Jb gonna kill a moose


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2015)

or in here.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm bringing my 30.30


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Jb gonna kill a moose



Nope, just pigs.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

Goin' on one more deer hunt next weekend.  After that and the pig hunt, Ima be ready for fishin' season.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

I want to go chase some white bass with you.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I want to go chase some white bass with you.



HEck yea, man!  I catch 'em from the bank, similar to trout fishin'.  A LOT of fun!  Every now and then I'll catch a hybrid up there on ultra-light tackle....that's cool too.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

Prolly some fellas on here with boats can get on 'em a little better than me.....I do "poor man" fishin'


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

What a play have to give the buck eyes kudos


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

I still pull out a limit most trips when they are up there thick.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

I poor man fish too.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

Migmack said:


> What a play have to give the buck eyes kudos



Yep.....this ain't going good right now.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

We will go.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

I want to enter a local bass tournament and fish from the bank......maybe sew a bunch of patches on my shirt and act all serious.  Put a B.A.S.S. sticker on my truck....


----------



## bigelow (Jan 1, 2015)

Now we need a billy fishin trip. I caught some whites once. Never striped or hybrid. My best fish ever was a 3.5' northern pike. And a 2.5 lb lg mouth. I would really like to get on some perch. Probably one of the best fresh water fish to eat.


----------



## bigelow (Jan 1, 2015)

You need a sponsor jb. I got your back. You also need a subscription to bass masters. And a card


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

You ever fish saltwater bigs?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

When I had a boat i used to catch my limit of perch they run the Savannah river Nov until Feb.. Best eating fish.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

bigelow said:


> You need a sponsor jb. I got your back. You also need a subscription to bass masters. And a card



Cool, I'll start roundin' up the necessary credentials, and looking for patches to sew on my shirt.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

I've only caught a few perch over the years.....very good eatin'


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

I caught 30 perch all over a pound back to back one day. It was some good eating


----------



## bigelow (Jan 1, 2015)

Few times. Caught some croakers and flounder couple snapper it was a $40 4 he trip not so deep sea fishing. That was it.


----------



## bigelow (Jan 1, 2015)

Mouth watering over perch now. 

Poor mans shrimp. 

Filleted perch cut into half inch strips. Boiled and cooled. Dipped in cocktail sauce. I could eat a pounds


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 1, 2015)

Cool.  I've chartered offshore trips a bunch, but that gets expensive.  These days, I go down to St George a few times a year.  Lot's of places there a boat-less fella like me can catch plenty of fish.  Every now and then I tie into something big.  We always catch some decent sized sharks, my son caught a 6' from the dock once.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2015)

Migmack said:


> When I had a boat i used to catch my limit of perch they run the Savannah river Nov until Feb.. Best eating fish.



I'm off Jan 9th thru the 15th let me know when you wanna go


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2015)

I am Mayhem.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> I'm off Jan 9th thru the 15th let me know when you wanna go



Will do.


----------



## bigelow (Jan 1, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Cool.  I've chartered offshore trips a bunch, but that gets expensive.  These days, I go down to St George a few times a year.  Lot's of places there a boat-less fella like me can catch plenty of fish.  Every now and then I tie into something big.  We always catch some decent sized sharks, my son caught a 6' from the dock once.





Sweet. We vacaed in va beach we did some peer fishing and the bay fishing.  Had a great time. Got a 6 bedroom beach house for 1850 for the week split by 3 families. I want to go back.  Haven't found a deal like that since though. Last year we went to savannah watched tops fall off when the waves came in. Good times.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

You ain't caught a fish until you catch an amber jack.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 1, 2015)

Covered up wid hawgs!


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 1, 2015)

Flash back.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 1, 2015)

Nite y'all!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Nut who you gonna call hawg busters


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Buckeyes has some plays.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

I'll do it


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Gonna punt


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Fake punt


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2015)

Well I am going to get in the bed and turn the TV on the game. See yall bunch of sidewinders in the morning. Night all.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Fake and option pass


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Jump


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Night boss


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

Just me


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 1, 2015)

The tide is fading


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2015)

I iz hera


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 2, 2015)

Woohoo. I get to keep my avatar. Bucks win. This is a great day indeed


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 2, 2015)

Where is everbody. I guess I have to celebrate alone. Oh well I'll catch you useless ones in the morn


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 2, 2015)

Great game


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 2, 2015)

2 mo howas


----------



## mattech (Jan 2, 2015)

Mornin'


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 2, 2015)

mornin


----------



## T.P. (Jan 2, 2015)

Mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Mornin.




Mornin T.P.


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 2, 2015)

Mornin???


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 2, 2015)

Hope MT shoots some crows and doves taday


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 2, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Woohoo. I get to keep my avatar. Bucks win. This is a great day indeed



Bad day for me, but, Congrats


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mornin' folks.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 2, 2015)

I keep reading folks saying "great game," but the game I saw was sloppy and awful.......maybe 'cause I was pullin' for the team that lost


----------



## Yota Love (Jan 2, 2015)

I feel so lonely....


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mornin' Jolo


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

Morning, Buckeyes deserved that game.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 2, 2015)

Farmersonly,  JOLO.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 2, 2015)

You don't have to be lonely.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 2, 2015)

Just don't expect to actually find any farmer women with big acreage on there.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 2, 2015)

It was really a let down.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 2, 2015)

It should be called "women who don't have no land only".


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

Jolo a man or woman


----------



## T.P. (Jan 2, 2015)

Nor any cows.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 2, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

I want a woman with a farm.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 2, 2015)

Doesn't matter,  Mm. farmers only is open to him/her.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 2, 2015)

Well don't go to farmersonly.com.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

Mg called the flop.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 2, 2015)

Tryed to get a Mornin flop


----------



## T.P. (Jan 2, 2015)

Try the death notices in the paper.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 2, 2015)

Look for a big acreage widow.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 2, 2015)

Preferably older, be less debt that way.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 2, 2015)

Sounds like TP plannin his future


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 2, 2015)

Mornin everone


----------



## bigelow (Jan 2, 2015)

Good planning.


----------



## bigelow (Jan 2, 2015)

Mornin.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

Tp is a smart one.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

I need to go get something to grill


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

Looks like north ga gonna get all the rain.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish South GA would take some.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 2, 2015)

Morning to the lovely krun.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

Hey kayran


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

Wish I knew how to smoke fall off the bone ribs


----------



## T.P. (Jan 2, 2015)

Big green egg, Mm.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

I declare PF 2015


----------



## T.P. (Jan 2, 2015)

Other than that, I can't help ya.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

I got a weber income.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 2, 2015)

I use the 2-2-1 method. About got to pick the meat up from around the bones.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 2, 2015)

It can be done on a weber. I just cant. Jeff   Had A Smoking Attachment For One That Worked awesomd.


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

Morning all was reading back


----------



## T.P. (Jan 2, 2015)

Real bad typing.^^


----------



## T.P. (Jan 2, 2015)

I bet bigs would know how.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 2, 2015)

May be confidential info thoogh.


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

You can smoke on a grill it's just
harder to do go watch pitboys on youtube Fuzzy
they show you everything.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 2, 2015)

Stoopid tablet keyboard.


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

Morning TP


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

Bigs is a meat cooking geneus


----------



## T.P. (Jan 2, 2015)

I bet krun shows a video.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

When I get the boys paid off I'll get me a Pitt house super duper grill


----------



## T.P. (Jan 2, 2015)

Helpless flop up top!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

10 more years and my boys will be paid for.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 2, 2015)

Krun is looking for a video to have Mm smoking like a boss.


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## T.P. (Jan 2, 2015)

Krun = helpful


----------



## T.P. (Jan 2, 2015)

J to da B I bet can hep too.


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

This is where I started to learn from.
http://www.kickassbbq.com/baby_back_ribs.html


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

Lots of great stuff on the site. Ed the guy 
that started it even talked to him on the phone a
couple of times. He's retired now. I just read didn't take
the classes didn't buy the CD.


----------



## Yota Love (Jan 2, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Mornin' Jolo



Good Morning


----------



## Yota Love (Jan 2, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Farmersonly,  JOLO.



Cant view it from work...Sigh


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 2, 2015)

hay


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 2, 2015)

flop


----------



## Yota Love (Jan 2, 2015)

T.P. said:


> You don't have to be lonely.



I'm trying......

I'm the only one at work.Billy done took my woman and my Christmas ham.Plus the champagne I had ready for New Years.


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't marinate mine I just put on my  rub and let 
sit over night. Then I use ed's method of cooking the ribs.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 2, 2015)

Mm done flung a rib craving on me.


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

Morning JOLO Hil's


----------



## Yota Love (Jan 2, 2015)

Morning Karen


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

I spray mine with JimBeam and apple juice during
the cook.


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

I also cook mine in a pan but I have a smoker
not a weber.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

That's allot of work kayran. I just want to thrown it on the grill and the come out off the bone


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 2, 2015)

T.P. said:


> J to da B I bet can hep too.



I ain't near as good as some of the experts on here.....

The thing with gettin' ribs to fall off the bone has everything to do with temp of the meat.  Get there slow.  You can wrap after about 4 hours on the smoke too.  Pork ribs are hard to mess up, cause they gonna taste good any way you cook em. 

Like Karen, I just rub, wrap in cling wrap, and let sit overnight, then smoke.


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

My spices are not Cajun


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 2, 2015)

Migmack said:


> That's allot of work kayran. I just want to thrown it on the grill and the come out off the bone



Is it a charcoal grill?


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 2, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I spray mine with JimBeam and apple juice during
> the cook.



Nice!


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

I do take the membrane off.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

I may do bacon wrapped cornish hens


----------



## T.P. (Jan 2, 2015)

I guess I need to head to da groshry sto.


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 2, 2015)

Bowl em fur a few hours MM then put em on da grill.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 2, 2015)

I've smoked stuff with a charcoal grill before, just put meat on one side and heat on the other.....keep the temp in the 225 - 250 range for a while.  Harder to do with charcoal, but pork is very forgiving as far as temp goes.


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

I posted pit boys to show how to 
smoke on the grill. Use Ed's method
for the actual cook. I make my own sauce and rub.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

Charcoal. Got a smoke box on the side


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 2, 2015)

karen936 said:


> I do take the membrane off.



That too ^^^


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 2, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Charcoal. Got a smoke box on the side



Then it'll be easy man.


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

They don't taste as good boiled Hil's


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

I use half vinagar and half sweet baby rays as my rub


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

225-250 low and slow is the way


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I use half vinagar and half sweet baby rays as my rub



You mean sauce?


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 2, 2015)

Get a bag or two of hardwood charcoal, and a some hickory chunks, and smoke those ribs till you see the meat pulling back from the bone, between 1/4" and 1/2"......wrapping in aluminum foil at about the 4 hour mark (assuming you have kept the temp in the 250 neighborhood) will assist some, but "experts" don't do that.  I do sometimes depending on what I'm aiming for.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 2, 2015)

karen936 said:


> They don't taste as good boiled Hil's



And that too ^^^^


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

karen936 said:


> You mean sauce?



I rub it on


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 2, 2015)

MM, use a basic kosher salt, brown sugar, black pepper, garlic powder, and whatever else you wanna throw in there rub.  My rib rub changes every time I cook....still looking for something, but above is always the base.

Peel the membrane off the back, rub meat generously with your rub, wrap in cling wrap and let sit overnight in the fridge.  Keep grill in the 250 neighborhood and smoke those things about 5 hours.  It'll be fine.  May take 6 hours, depending on how much meat is on the bones.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 2, 2015)

Do you have a meat thermometer?


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

Here's where I started Fuzzy.
http://www.kickassbbq.com/Baby Back Ribs.html


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes I do  wanted to cook today


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 2, 2015)

Then peel, rub, and smoke, it'll still taste good


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't use mustard. This is Ed's quick cook method and they taste great.
Put on your smoker at 250-275 for about 3 hours. 

 After 3 hours, wrap them with foil, adding a little moisture (water, wine, beer or Apple Juice and put them back on the smoker for  2 hours. 
 Take off the foil, put them back on for another 1 hour. If you want to add a sauce, do it the last 30 minutes. 
 Be careful and watch them. If there is a lot of sugar in your sauce, they can burn really easy.
 This is the 3-2-1 Method!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

Thats what I'll do.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 2, 2015)

Darn y'all.


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

JB is right they will still be good.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 2, 2015)

What's a good side? Tater sallit? Beans?


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

TP getting hungry?


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 2, 2015)

HArd to go wrong with pork ribs, MM.  I use a little offset smoker a lot too.....too cheap to buy a BGE or an acorn.  I have a huge smoker for cooking bulk, but the little charcoal deal is I use does a fine job too.


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

I put baked beans that I've doctored with my
bbq sauce right on the smoker with the meat.


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

And I like Brunswick stew but that takes
a lot of time. Garlic bread nice to TP.


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

I have wrapped corn up with butter in
foil and have thrown that on the smoker too!


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 2, 2015)

T.P. said:


> What's a good side? Tater sallit? Beans?



Deep fried crinkle cut french fries, not baked, fried.

I always make some baked beans too, but my beans require some pulled pork and a bunch of other ingredients.....I start with a can of Bush's, and drain their sauce out, add a bunch of stuff and a bunch of pulled pork.....they are almost a meal by themselves.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

We gonna eat left over black eyed pease and collerd greans


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 2, 2015)

karen936 said:


> And I like Brunswick stew but that takes
> a lot of time. Garlic bread nice to TP.



There's a butcher in Carrolton that makes it better than I ever could, and they sell it for $20 a gallon.....can't make it that cheap.  Walker Meats.  BEst Brunswick stew I've found.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

With the ribs.


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

Mines an offset from the big box store
have to watch which ones you buy
The lids on some are funky and don't
close good, lets the smoke out.


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

In my beans I put some of my sauce
some onion chopped and some smoked bacon.
Yellow mustard and brown sugar to taste.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 2, 2015)

My beans, after I drain original sauce out, have worcheshire, white vinegar, mustard, tomato sauce, brown sugar, molasses, and a whole buncha pulled pork.  I'm guessing the ingredients are basically a BBQ sauce, but I like the tang it gives em.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 2, 2015)

BEan Flop ^^^^


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

Try this with your sauce and your pulled pork. It's great.
Submitted by: RAKESTRAW
Rated: 5 out of 5 by 99 members 	Prep Time: 30 Minutes
Cook Time: 3 Hours 	Ready In: 3 Hours 30 Minutes
Yields: 16 servings 
"Brunswick stew is a traditional Southern favorite! This version is brimming with pork, beef, and chicken."
INGREDIENTS:
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 cup chopped onions
2 stalks celery, chopped
1 1/2 pounds ground pork(used my smoked
Pork butt.)
1 1/2 pounds ground beef
1 (3 pound) whole cooked 
chicken, deboned and 
shredded
3 (14.5 ounce) cans whole 
peeled tomatoes with liquid, 	chopped
1 cup ketchup
1/2 cup hickory flavored 
barbeque sauce( my homemade sauce)
salt and pepper to taste
hot sauce to taste (optional)
1 green bell pepper
3 (14.75 ounce) cans cream 
style corn
I pkg lima beans or butter beans frozen
DIRECTIONS:
1.	Heat the olive oil in a large skillet, and saute the onions and celery until soft. Mix in the pork and beef, and cook until evenly browned. Do not drain.
2.	Transfer the pork and beef mixture to a large stock pot over low heat. Stir in the shredded chicken, tomatoes and their liquid, butter beans,  ketchup, and barbeque sauce. Season with salt, pepper, and hot sauce. Place the whole green pepper into the mixture. Cook, stirring occasionally, 2 hours, or until thickened.
3.	Stir the cream style corn into the stew mixture. Continue cooking 1 hour, or to desired consistency. Remove the green pepper; chop and return to the stew or discard.
ALL RIGHTS RESERVED © 2007 Allrecipes.com	Printed from Allrecipes.com 2/2/2008


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sounds Good Karen, I'll give that a shot.


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

It is only problem I can only make it 
when I've smoked a butt.


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

Makes a lot so it's really good for a cookout.


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

It goes with any kind of bbq


----------



## T.P. (Jan 2, 2015)

Headed to da sto. Bbl.


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

Remember to play dumb


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

TP gonna go meet a hottie at the grocery


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

Morning green tractor


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm going to rub them down with baking powder and and tyme.


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

Whered everyone go?


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I'm going to rub them down with baking powder and and tyme.


----------



## ccherry (Jan 2, 2015)

Morning Krun


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

Fuzzy=odd minded fellow


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'll bet that stew would be 
good for you deer camp guys. 
Feeds a lot of people.


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

I done run everyone off.


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

This one's almost done.


----------



## Yota Love (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm still lonely and hungry now...


----------



## Yota Love (Jan 2, 2015)

I didn't get a Christmas flop or New Years flop


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

No one hera again


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

TP you back


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

TP musta met a hottie at the store


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

I went to the store to get my ribs


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

Got them soaking in water with cut up onions.


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

I roast garlic with olive oil in the oven
and smear that on then my rub


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 2, 2015)

thanks for the update


----------



## Yota Love (Jan 2, 2015)

Scrapy getting raked over da coals in the Trespassin post....


----------



## T.P. (Jan 2, 2015)

Got my ribs.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 2, 2015)

I was the only one in the store, krun. It doesn't work to play dumb when you're alone.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 2, 2015)

Lemme go check on Scrapy.


----------



## Yota Love (Jan 2, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Lemme go check on Scrapy.



It should get good....


----------



## T.P. (Jan 2, 2015)

I sho am glad I'm not a deer hunting fool.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 2, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I sho am glad I'm not a deer hunting fool.



Billy pulls guns on the folks he ketches......that'll teach 'em


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 2, 2015)

I am a deer huntin' fool, but I know where reasonable ends and crazy begins.

I did try to chase poachers down with intentions of beatin' 'em to death once, but that was because they were doing a deer drive on my lease with me and my boy in the middle of it without knowing we were there.  Just dangerous.  Glad they weren't interested in a confrontation, 'cause I left gun in the stand for that too.


----------



## Yota Love (Jan 2, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Billy pulls guns on the folks he ketches......that'll teach 'em



At first I thought it was Billy...

Then I saw he had two arms and a nice gun.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

Let's share the land and stop the greed


----------



## T.P. (Jan 2, 2015)

This land is your land........This land is my land...


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm not a crazed deer hunter. I could careless I'd just tell them not to hunt the days I hunt.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

Sitting at 250 I damered down to get to 225


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm not starting the new one mine are lame and take a month to close


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 2, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Sitting at 250 I damered down to get to 225



Anywhere in the ballpark of 250 and you'll be fine.  Pork is very forgiving.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 2, 2015)

I ain't startin' it either.....only started one so far, and it wasn't great.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 2, 2015)

JB=bad thread starter


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

Pop no tops


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

I ain't drankn


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

Drinking and smoking dont mix


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

I'll do bacon wrapped Cornish hens tomorrow


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

This one is done


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

Locker down


----------



## karen936 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm not starting the new one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2015)

Me either, Krun.


----------



## mattech (Jan 2, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 2, 2015)

Locker down


----------

